# Byo Recipe Duvel



## mikem108 (9/12/05)

Did the Duvel clone out of the BYO earlier this year , tried to follow the recipe as closely as possible and the result is very good. I include it here for those interested.

..and some others



oops forgot the mash schedule .. will add it in on the w/e, was a step mash. Also one month of CCing smoothed out the flavour. 

View attachment byo_Duvel.rec


View attachment byo_Snpa.rec


View attachment Troegs_Amber_Ale.rec


----------



## neonmeate (9/12/05)

can you do a printout of that for us poor mac users with no promash? :unsure: 

you didnt add any pear extract to it like they say in "clonebrews"??


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/12/05)

There you go NM. Just in case Mike isn't lurking. :beerbang: 

I've already pinched it. Thanks Mike.  

Warren -

byo Duvel

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

18-C Strong Belgian Ale, Belgian Strong Golden Ale

Min OG: 1.065 Max OG: 1.080
Min IBU: 25 Max IBU: 35
Min Clr: 8 Max Clr: 13 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.50 Wort Size (L): 22.50
Total Grain (kg): 5.96
Anticipated OG: 1.072 Plato: 17.62
Anticipated EBC: 7.6
Anticipated IBU: 31.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 26.47 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.062 SG 15.11 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
80.8 4.82 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
3.9 0.23 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 3
15.3 0.91 kg. Corn Sugar Generic 1.046 0

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.26 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 5.25 27.8 60 min.
31.97 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.50 3.9 15 min.
24.87 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.50 0.0 0 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.06 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: Belgium-Willebroek
Profile known for: 

Calcium(Ca): 68.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 8.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 33.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 70.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 60.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 143.0 ppm

pH: 8.33


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 5.05
Water Qts: 11.12 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 10.52 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 2.09 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Mash-out Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Sparge Temp : 0 Time: 0


Total Mash Volume L: 13.89 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.



Notes
-----

Make a big yeast starter.

Ferment at 20 C add 310gms corn sugar to 2ndary 
to promote further fermentation.

Rack and Cold condition for 4 weeks

Bri
ng back up to 20 and add fresh neutral yeast (1056 )


----------



## neonmeate (9/12/05)

ta for that.

what's the point of the carapils? doesn't that cancel out with all the corn sugar? is it just for head retention perhaps?


----------



## mikem108 (9/12/05)

Carapils for Head retention , if you're trying to make a Duvel you want that big fluffy head to stay.

I've tried various recipes from the net and this has been the closest end result, may not be true to methods and ingredients of the original but is damn close for aroma , colour and flavour..lip smacking goodness


----------



## T.D. (22/1/06)

I'm thinking of trying a recipe soon that is pretty similar to this one. I had a Duvel at a restaurant the other night and thought it was pretty good. Anyway, I've just been reading up on making candi sugar and I think I have a reasonable idea of how that's done. The question I have now is when do you add the candi sugar? Do you add it at the beginning of the boil, or at the end, or directly to the fermenter? I imagine it will have to be disolved first, so I figured adding it to the boil would help out in that department. Can anybody here give me some pointers?

btw, I have included my working recipe here too. Any advice on that too would be greatly appreciated. This is the first belgian beer I have thought about brewing so its all pretty new to me.

Thanks :beer: 


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Belgian Golden Ale
Brewer: Tim Davis
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Belgian Golden Strong Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 24.82 L
Estimated OG: 1.073 SG
Estimated Color: 7.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Powell's Pilsner Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 81.5 % 
0.25 kg Hoepfner Carapils (3.0 EBC) Grain 3.7 % 
20.00 gm Saaz (Belgian) [8.00%] (60 min) Hops 17.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz (Belgian) [8.00%] (20 min) Hops 10.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz (Belgian) [8.00%] (5 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
1.00 kg Candi Sugar, Clear (1.0 EBC) Sugar 14.8 % 
1 Pkgs Belgian Golden Ale (White Labs #WLP570) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 5.75 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 75 min


----------



## barfridge (22/1/06)

Looks ok to me.
I add candi sugar at 10 minutes. Plenty of time to dissolve, but not enough to caramelise and darken.

And as for hopping, I'm not a huge fan of saaz in a Belgian. I stick mainly to styrian goldings. Plus I generally only do 2 additions: 60 and 15 minutes. Most Belgian styles arent big on hop aroma.


----------



## T.D. (22/1/06)

Thanks for the comments. I think that's good advice on the hops. I've never really thought of Belgian beers as "hoppy" - they seem to be a more malt driven (or sugar driven, as the case may be) style. I've also been meaning to try Styrian Goldings for a while now so this might be a good opportunity.


----------



## Jazman (22/1/06)

plus some wheat malt wouldnt go a miss in this one


----------



## Barry (23/1/06)

Good Day
ESB at Peakhurst has Belgian candi sugar both light and dark. $5 for 500 gms.
Used both, light in a tripel and the dark in a dubbel, still in the primary. Added to the boil in the last 15 mins.


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/1/06)

Tim.

If you're attempting a Duvel clone I wouldn't go out of my way to find the clear Candi Sugar. You can really achieve similar if not the same conditions with dextrose or white sugar. Candi really only has an effect in it's darker forms. In fact Duvel uses dextrose.

Other than that if you really want to use (and pay for) the Candi the choice is yours.  

BTW Saaz is part of the hop bill. Authenticity dictates you should use them. Saaz is reasonably detectable in the late flavour/aroma of Duvel. Not in prominence but nonetheless there as part of Duvel's overall persona.

Warren -


----------



## T.D. (23/1/06)

Thanks Warren,

I've got 2kg of Coopers "Brewing Sugar" that I bought by accident instead of dextrose (for priming). It contains some maltodextrin which I don't really want in my priming sugar. This was the stuff that I was going to make the candi sugar out of. Of course, if it works just as well adding it in its current form, that sounds great - no point in doing any extra work if you don't have to. 

Cheers :beer:


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/1/06)

T.D. said:


> Thanks Warren,
> 
> I've got 2kg of Coopers "Brewing Sugar" that I bought by accident instead of dextrose (for priming). It contains some maltodextrin which I don't really want in my priming sugar. This was the stuff that I was going to make the candi sugar out of. Of course, if it works just as well adding it in its current form, that sounds great - no point in doing any extra work if you don't have to.
> 
> ...



Tim.

I wouldn't use that Coopers Brewing Sugar for anything. Personal choice only but I wouldn't have maltodextrin near anthing I make. <_< 

A kilo of white sugar doesn't cost more than a dollar and will be far better. Keep the MD away from your beer as you said.  

Warren -


----------



## T.D. (23/1/06)

It was the best option I could come up with at the time - I know its awful stuff!!  

Do you think it would be any good in in a cup of coffee??? :lol:


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/1/06)

Maybe home-made ice-cream.  

Warren -


----------



## mikem108 (23/1/06)

recipe with the mash schedule 


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mash-in 5 10 55 55 Infuse 62 10.56 2.09
Intermediate Rest 5 15 60 60 Infuse 99 1.63 2.42
Saccharification 5 60 64 64 Infuse 99 1.59 2.73
Mash-out 5 90 76 76 Infuse 99 7.94 4.30


Total Water Qts: 22.95 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 21.72 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 25.09 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.

Its drinking pretty well but I will be trying a Euro Pils malt next time 

View attachment byo_Duvel.rec


----------



## Jazman (23/1/06)

here i my mongrel version and i was experimneting with kiwi hops but still came out nice

Sauvin Doover

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 24.00 Wort Size (L): 24.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.65
Anticipated OG: 1.07101 Plato: 17.287
Anticipated EBC: 16.8
Anticipated IBU: 23.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Tinseth
Tinseth Concentration Factor: 1.30

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 0 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
41.4 2.75 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 317.420 7
5.3 0.35 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 334.126 4
41.4 2.75 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 317.420 4
12.0 0.80 kg. Raw Sugar 392.600 53

Potential represented as IOB- HWE ( L / kg ).


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
17.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 12.70 21.9 60 min.
20.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.00 1.2 5 min.


Extras

Amount Name  Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.57 Unit(s)Whirlfloc Tablet Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1388 Belgian Strong Ale


----------



## tangent (23/1/06)

go the Nelson Jaz!


----------



## MObeer (5/4/06)

Wow, Im surprised by the clone qualities of you Aussies. I am a Dutch homebrewer and on out Dutch forum we are also working hard to clone this lovely strong ale. See this link if you can read Dutch. 
Our advantage is that we are living close to the brewery. A team of fanatic brewers have visited the brewery in December 2005 and they obtained a lot of information about the recipe.
Actually, the recipe as posted by Warren is not bad at all. Modifications you need are the following:

OG is 1065. We have measured several Duvels and the FG is in between 1000 and 1004. That low? Yes, really that low! The yeast is very efficient though stopped fermentations can be a problem when brewing this beer at home. The low FG is also caused by the high amount of sugar. Believe it or not, but Duvel uses 25% of sugar in the malt bill. We are 100% sure of this (by the way, this is also the case for westmalle tripel). Apart from sugar, only pilsner malt is used. Standard pilsner malt (3 EBC) will do for clone brews at home.

Bitterness is 32 IBU, we are fairly certain of this hopping schedule

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
28.50 g. Saaz Pellet 3.30 11.6 15 min.
28.50 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 2.90 20.4 90 min.

Duvel is not dry hopped nor is a very late hop addition used. Boil time is 90 min.

Irish moss is not used at Duvel, nor are tetrahydrohops to improve head and head retention. Duvel states that the secret of the enormous foam layer is a long conditions (sec. fermentation) at -2 C (about three weeks). We believe that also a lot of sugar, up to 10 g/L is used for refermentation in the bottle. 

The maisch schedule which is used at Duvel (we are certain of this) is 

β-amylase : 62 Time: 30
Intermediate Rest Temp : 68 Time: 30
α-amylase : 72 Time: 20
Mash-out Rest Temp : 78 Time: 5

Personally I dont believe in difficult maisch schemes since the malts have improved dramatically over the last decades. A single maisch at 66 C should also do the job, especially at home.
I also do not believe in using brewing salts (in general), bu the pH during maisching should be 5.2 5.5 and your washing water (of how do you call that) should also be around 5.5. Lactic acid should be able to do the job but I would prefer phosphoric acid for acidification.

Sorry for this extensive post but I hope my information is of value for the australian homebrewing society.


----------



## Malnourished (5/4/06)

Wow! Great info - thanks a lot. 



MObeer said:


> washing water (of how do you call that)


Sparge water is probably the term you're looking for.


----------



## T.D. (6/4/06)

Yeah, that's some great info there, thanks!

I still haven't gotten around to brewing a Duvel clone yet - must do it soon. Could be quite a good Winter beer.


----------



## sinkas (6/4/06)

Welcome and Great info MObeer,

check out the website at the bottom of his post to see his built to purpouse brewery room.....impressive.


----------



## mikem108 (6/4/06)

Thanks MObeer always keen for more info on this one.
The Brew like a Monk book has quite a bit of info on Duvel


----------



## Doc (6/4/06)

sinkas said:


> Welcome and Great info MObeer,
> 
> check out the website at the bottom of his post to see his built to purpouse brewery room.....impressive.
> [post="118589"][/post]​



Thanks to Babelfish you can also read the accompanying text rather than just looking at the great piccies.
A purpose built brewery. Beautiful.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## bindi (6/4/06)

Thanks Doc the translater works fine  
And Mobeer I will have a go at the 'Spicy Blond' or as close I can with our malt.
A lot of Cascade <_< 





Hops

25 g Hallertau Perle 8.0% 60 cook minus

50 g cascade 4.3% 60 minus

20 g cascade 4.3% 10min


----------

